# Condensation above water line?



## mrsxinu (Jul 10, 2015)

I set up my tank 2 days ago (20 gallon) and there is about an inch of space between the water and the top of the tank. I noticed that it looks like there is condensation on the tank in that space (looks like it's sweating on the inside). Does that mean it's too hot in there? Am I going to harm my betta? I have a heater in there and it is set to 80, the thermometer says it's about 79-80 in there which I read is optimal so I'm confused.

Thanks!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

mrsxinu said:


> I set up my tank 2 days ago (20 gallon) and there is about an inch of space between the water and the top of the tank. I noticed that it looks like there is condensation on the tank in that space (looks like it's sweating on the inside). Does that mean it's too hot in there? Am I going to harm my betta? I have a heater in there and it is set to 80, the thermometer says it's about 79-80 in there which I read is optimal so I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks!



It'll do that even when the tank is cool. Water evaporates, the lid keeps the humidity in, it condenses on the glass. It's fine. 79-80 is perfect.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

It's fine, the condensation actually is good for your betta. It shows you that the air in there is humid, which is easier on their labyrinth organ than dry air, according to what I've read.


----------



## mrsxinu (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh, good! Thank you so much. I was so nervous I had messed something up!


----------

